# Big Numbers Diver...how to beef up a 7002 Seiko Diver



## noah (Jan 18, 2007)

I gave up on the 7002 Seiko Divers about 2 monthes ago''
It was a dark day when Seiko made those, must be one the worst movements I have ever worked with...
But I've got all these 7002 watches and the Dive cases are great, Just a bit bigger than the new SKX007's and just a few refindments from the past you don't see any more along with some of the new improvements you see today...

Well I got all these case and not much to do with them besides maybe puting in some fancy dress watch dials in them...

well I was reading a post by "LewB" about poping in a 7s26 movement in a 7002 divers case all good but...

The dials do not line up, you need to cut off the pins on the back of the dial and glue it on to make it work... darn..!!

Well I had some dials made for 7s26 movement that were to go in to the SKX007, but they made the pins in the wrong place... I poped it in the SKX case and it was off...

Ding !! I had a thought could this fit in the 7002???
Boom it does wow..
Nice new 7s26 movements in the classic 7002 cases it works well and with the 7s26 movement it runs well too...

The movement and dial...

The watch...


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, that is wicked.


----------



## noah (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks,
I like it...
I love the classics, but the old movements can be a real pain..
Problem solved !


----------



## noah (Jan 18, 2007)

Now we need a 7s26 in the old 6309-7040 cases


----------



## tagaquaracer (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice.

Neat to see people customizing watches like you customize cars...:-!


----------



## noah (Jan 18, 2007)

*Yup just like American Chopper ... but*

*I havn't got any offers from big corporate companies*


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for Noah hitting it big soon :-!


----------



## gogoboy0511 (Oct 30, 2013)

cool


----------

